# Nürburgring Nordschleife 26-27 June



## ///ACS330Ci (Dec 5, 2003)

I plan on being there ... anyone want to meet up?


----------



## ///ACS330Ci (Dec 5, 2003)

It's getting bigger ...

http://forum.e46fanatics.com/showthread.php?t=171997

http://board.carstyling.net/showthread.php?s=&threadid=28594


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Sure thing !

I hope the weather will be good. I'm fed up with rain here 

You can find me in the Cafe zur Grünen Höhle, sipping my coffee


----------



## Dirtboy (Apr 19, 2002)

Alex, you gonna bring that sweet B3S with you? :bigpimp:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Dirtboy said:


> Alex, you gonna bring that sweet B3S with you? :bigpimp:


Yes 

I prefer the Sunday. Since we have no F1 this weekend, it'd be nice to spend the day.

What do you guys think ?


----------



## Dirtboy (Apr 19, 2002)

fun fun weekend. :bigpimp: was nice to meet you Alex, and don't forget that I'll be up in Koln the end of August...

found this pic that damajoo on E46fanatics took....


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Woohooo ! Cool pic 

It was a cool day, I can't say how happy I am that it didn't rain :eeps:

Yeah, shoot me a message the week before or so. :beerchug:


----------



## gmlav8r (May 28, 2003)

I'll be up for it next year.


----------

